# My 34G Solana cube reef



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Around October I bought a used Solana 34G from a friend of mine and moved all the contents of my 2.5 yrs old 20G nano reef (thread is here) into it, using the same equipments & an extra water pump.










*Hardware:*
_Tank:_ Solana - 50cm X 50cm X 50cm - 125 liters ( 20'X20'X20' - 34G)
_Lights:_ Current USA PowerCompact - 50/50 10,000K/actinic - 65watts
_Filtration:_ AquaClear 50 (Chemipure Elite carbon & bio-pellets) w/ surface skimmer + AquaClear 30 (with cheato)
_Water Pumps:_ PH AquaClear 50 + Koralia nano + Maxi-Jet Pro 600
_Skimmer:_ RedSea Prizm
_DIY:_ auto-top off & Aqua-lifter pump

*Lifestock*
- a pair of Ocellaris clowns
- a pair of Pajama cardinals (Sphaeramia nematoptera)
- a Yellow-tail Blue Damsel (Chrysiptera parasema)
- a Blood/Fire shrimp (Lysmata debelius)
- 4 Trochus & 4 Nassarius snails 
- tens of asterina stars, bristle worms, and all sorts of tiny snails
- Hammer coral (Euphyllia)
- Finger Leather (Sinularia)
- Toadstool Leather (Sarcophyton)
- GSP (Pachyclavularia)
- Turban Coral (Turbinaria)
- Magic Mushrooms  (green striped, purple, red, green)

A pic taken at 1 hour after the move:










Next pic was taken at day 3:










The tank after one month:










And after almost 2 months:


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

And for some pics taken more recently, including close-ups and a video.

Giant feather duster:










GSP:










My little magic mushroom garden  :










The Turban:










A full tank shot (at 2.5 months since the move):










And a short clip, but I don't know how to add youtube videos, so here's the link:






Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome tank! Do you know where your buddy got the Solana in the first place?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks buddy. He got it from PJs PETS fully stocked when the Yorkdale store closed down a couple years ago. After his reef crashed while he was away on vacation, he took out all the filtration compartment, which was awesome cause when I got the tank I didn't have to do it myself.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Ozi. Welcome back. Nice tank and nice hearing from you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> Hi Ozi. Welcome back. Nice tank and nice hearing from you


Hi ozi welcome back its been a while, I see your mushrooms keep growing I still have some blue ones from the time we traded...


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

those are some nice mushrooms.

I noticed in your list of equipment you mention using an Aquaclear to run bio-pellets. Do you really run bio-pellets in a power filter? If so, how is that working out for you?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

The bio-pellets don't seem to be working well in the AC filter, since I haven't noticed any difference in the gunk from the skimmer. But until next year when I will probably make a sump, I can only use them like that since I don't have any more room at the back for a reactor.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

u don't have to hang the reactor on the back if you don't want to all you really need is enough room to fit two hoses.

I haven't experienced this myself but I have heard that if the bio pellets don't get enough flow and they start to clump together you will have bad bacterial out breaks in your tank. Just a heads up with that.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I was aware of the clumping issue & its consequences, but I haven't noticed them to be clumping at all. And I've been running them in the AC filter for around 4 months.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow dude- that's quite the shroom garden 

Nice tank too for a cube!


----------

